# Detrort Crew and Neighbors possible Mini Herf 3-14



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Detroit Crew ,
Had to cut vacation short and came back in town today and stopped to have a smoke at the local B&M Outlet.I found a great way to get out and have a smoke on Fri 3-14-08 from 3-8 pm there is going to be a Rocky Patel event going on and it would be a good place to meet. Any one else intrested in having a smoke post it here. Nick Patel is also suposed to be there:ssand there are some good resturants to grab a bite to eat near by:dr

http://detroit.citysearch.com/profile/map/5138205/roseville_mi/smokers_outlet.html


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hummm, I'll let ya know?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

THE ROCKY EVENT IS THUR. 3/13/2008 AT VI BRATTOs phone #586/466-4434:cb


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

'chaser, I'd be there in a heartbeat- but I'm flying out to Phoenix on the 13th.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like Patel events are plentiful this week, which event are you attending Chris? I'll have to check with James about which day is better for him. I sent you a PM about the G27. I'm off work at 3pm, so i can definetely make one of these events and still get home and shower before wifey comes home.

Jason


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Looks like Patel events are plentiful this week, which event are you attending Chris? I'll have to check with James about which day is better for him. I sent you a PM about the G27. I'm off work at 3pm, so i can definetely make one of these events and still get home and shower before wifey comes home.
> 
> Jason


 FRI AT THE OUTLET GIVE ME A CALL ABOUT THE G27


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> FRI AT THE OUTLET GIVE ME A CALL ABOUT THE G27


Lost your number, PM it to me, and i'll call ASAP.

I should be able to swing by the outlet around 3:15/3:30.

I still gotta let James know.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm a no go


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I'm going to get there about 6:15


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I should be by 7p if not a lil before.
c u there..


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a nice turn out form a mini Herf
In attendance,Chip,Cap22,DetroitPHA357 and DAD,ZYA_LTR,White Jimmy 97
Had some pizza,Pita roll ups,Patel Smokes,and a bunch of good conservation backed up by a Band 
Thanks to the Wole Outlet Crew for putting on a class event










Nick Patelon the left and Tom from the Outlet








l t r Chip,Steve Cap22










The Band










Some more of the Guests enjoying a Smoke


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

cab28 not cap22. Thanks for the good conversation though.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry fat fingers on the palm board and to much noise for an old guy,by the way what day is the birthday ?
Welcome to the Big D Crew Cab 28 :tu


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

March 26th. Thanks again to all of you guys for the advice, and comraderie.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Had a good time with the crew like always. hope yall can make OldSailor Herf......


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I gotta stop going to these things...I don't like you fellers...:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> I gotta stop going to these things...I don't like you fellers...:ss


Sorry I wasn't there ta help ya keep them inline Chip:r:r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

chip said:


> I gotta stop going to these things...I don't like you fellers...:ss


At least you didn't write a large check!:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> At least you didn't write a large check!:tu


Cash isn't so track able, Oh yea your not married


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Cash isn't so track able....


Ya dang skippy!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

chip said:


> Ya dang skippy!!!


ARRRRRRRRRG!!:tu

Darn Chip, 2 post In 1 week what's going on?


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> ARRRRRRRRRG!!:tu
> 
> Darn Chip, 2 post In 1 week what's going on?


yeah...I'm becoming a regular PW.


----------

